# HYDE16 Reviews - Audi TT-RS Brake Scoops



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

The credit for this one goes to “The Bruce” who discussed this in the GolfMK5 threads a while back after finding out that these fit the MK5 GTI control arms. After installing the *MK6 GTI SuperPro Performance Control Arm Kit* which is the same shape as the MK5 GTI control arms, I was able to add this Audi TT-RS Brake Scoop Kit in a matter of minutes. I sourced the part numbers and placed the order with Paul at DeutscheAutoParts with fast shipping.

*Audi TT-RS Brake Scoop Discussions:*
*TT RS Brake upgrade news*
*Audi brake cooling mod TTRS*
*RS3 / TT upper strut mount + brake ventilation element*

*Parts:*









_(Photo credited to “The Bruce”)_










*Installed:*





































*Overall Feedback:*
If these come factory on an Audi TT-RS, they must be beneficial right? In all seriousness I have no testing behind these brake scoops. My goal in the summer months is to use a temp gun to test both rotor sides with and without these scoops on. I’ll run the car hard through a 2 mile downhill twisty back road and take temps for the driver’s side (with scoop) and passenger side (without scoop) and will then post results later on.


----------



## retired (Mar 12, 2007)

Long over due bump.How did testing go?


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Subscribed. I would like to know the results as well.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

retired said:


> Long over due bump.How did testing go?





MMeachGLI said:


> Subscribed. I would like to know the results as well.


I never got a chance to heat test (especially with cooler Fall temps now) but they are holding up perfectly and the brakes feel great in terms of fading.


----------



## nafljhy (Jul 7, 2011)

I have these installed and went through a full track day w/o fade.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Great. I ordered a set of GT3 ones for my car.


----------

